# Monte Baldo -> Malcessine downhill ?



## biker_007 (19. Juni 2004)

Ciao, ist jemand unter der Seilbahn von Monte Baldo nach Malcesine gefahren? ich bin leider nur mit Seilbahn ohne Bike hoch- anu runtergefahren. es hat ausgesehen, dass es moeglich ist. es geht "nur" um den oberen Teil, sollte man den rechten oder linken Spur fahren? In der Karte sieht es sehr gut aus


----------



## techstar (19. Juni 2004)

hi!

bin dort schon hoch und runter mit dem bike. 
raufwärts zunächst über die (asphaltierte) panoramastraße von malcesine, dann richtung mittelstation der seilbahn (hier geniales aussichtslokal "LOCANDA" auf ca. 550m), nun auf sent. 2 bis zur markanten weggabelung IL SIGNOR (981m). da links abbiegen auf den sent. 3 bis rechts der sent. 11 abgeht (nähe rif. kira...kann man gut mitnehmen). der führt direkt zur bergstation auf 1752m. der komplette sent. 11 ist schiebe bzw. tragegelände (ca. 400hm).
runter dann meist fahrenderweise über die ehem. militärstraße sent. 2 durch waldgebiet bis IL SIGNOR.

gruß
andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker_007 (19. Juni 2004)

techstar schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> bin dort schon hoch und runter mit dem bike.
> raufwärts zunächst über die (asphaltierte) panoramastraße von malcesine, dann richtung mittelstation der seilbahn (hier geniales aussichtslokal "LOCANDA" auf ca. 550m), nun auf sent. 2 bis zur markanten weggabelung IL SIGNOR (981m). da links abbiegen auf den sent. 3 bis rechts der sent. 11 abgeht (nähe rif. kira...kann man gut mitnehmen). der führt direkt zur bergstation auf 1752m. der komplette sent. 11 ist schiebe bzw. tragegelände (ca. 400hm).
> ...



 vielen dank! wir werden das sicher testen! Nur 15 Tage bis Abfahrt  
Tschuess Jikra


----------



## rasinini (4. April 2007)

biker_007 schrieb:


> vielen dank! wir werden das sicher testen! Nur 15 Tage bis Abfahrt
> Tschuess Jikra


Auch wenn's schon lange her ist, wie war denn die Abfahrt?
Ist der Sentiero 2 auch für einen Hardtailpiloten mit durchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik mit Spaß zu meistern?





(Vielen Dank an den Kompass Verlag)


----------



## Bonzai1982 (4. April 2007)

Hi,

der obere Teil des Sentiero 2 ist mit einem Hardtail machbar, allerdings nicht wirklich spassig. Hohe Stufen und teilweise recht ausgesetzt.
Aber mit einem Fully macht es ordentlich Laune da drüber zu bügeln 
Nach ca. 300HM wird die ganze Geschichte auch für HT-Fahrer richtig lustig.
Generell ... der Trail ist fantastisch, ich kann ihn nur empfehlen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Tiger 2001 (11. April 2007)

Hi,

hat von euch schon mal einer den 11er mit dem 10er kombiniert? Ist der 10er fahrbar? Der sieht auf der Karte ja ziemlich interessant aus.
Dann gleich noch eine Frage. Ist schon mal jemand den Bocca di Navene nach Navene gefahren? Wie ist der so?
Viele Fragen! 
Kann den Urlaub am Garda kaum abwarten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ars Volandi (11. April 2007)

der Trail "Bocca die Navene" startet am Sattel zwischen Baldo und Altissimo. Rechts neben dem Häuschen in den Wald abbiegen - freuen und runtersurfen.
Der Trail ist m.E. sehr flüssig und weitgehend ohne "Gardasee-Geröll" fahrbar.

Gruss, A.V.


----------



## nathank (11. April 2007)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:


> der obere Teil des Sentiero 2 ist mit einem Hardtail machbar, allerdings nicht wirklich spassig. Hohe Stufen und teilweise recht ausgesetzt.


ausgesetzt ist er eigentlich nicht(und meistens gibt es auch holzgelände). der weg ist ca. 2m breit, SEHR steil, mit grossen steinen und quer wasserschutz holz gelegt --> höhe stufen.

mit gute bremsen schon machbar aber mit hardtail nicht wirklich viel spaß.

P.S. am 09.04.07 lag restschnee auf den oberen 250hm - nicht viel so meistens eigentlich fahrbar aber dann NASS und rutschig!


----------



## rasinini (15. Mai 2007)

Ars Volandi schrieb:


> der Trail "Bocca die Navene" startet am Sattel zwischen Baldo und Altissimo. Rechts neben dem Häuschen in den Wald abbiegen - freuen und runtersurfen.
> Der Trail ist m.E. sehr flüssig und weitgehend ohne "Gardasee-Geröll" fahrbar.
> 
> Gruss, A.V.



Geht's dabei um den Weg 634 (schaut sausteil aus) oder um den 6 (bis)?




Kommt da auch mein Junior gut runter (15, sehr sportlich, Talent auf dem MTB, aber relativ wenig Übung)?


----------



## Ars Volandi (16. Mai 2007)

Moin,

ja, das ist der 634. 
Falls Du irgendwo an das Trailhuntervideo von Carsten Schymik kommst: Da ist eine Sequenz dabei, in der Hans Rey das Ding runterfährt.
M.E. auch mit Hardtail fahrbar und nicht übermäßig steil. Wenn's unangenehm wird, kann man ja auch ein kurzes Stück schieben.

Gruss, A.V.


----------



## Carsten (16. Mai 2007)

der 6er ist ein Weg am hang entlang, sehr schön, aber in beiden Richtungen mit Schiebestücken hoch zus.
Den 634er find ich nicht so toll, zu viel lockeres Zeugs drin und mir zu schnell. Ich fahre lieber technisch.

Den Trailhunter Gardasee kannst für 15,-EUR kaufen. Da siehst Du noch mehr schöne Trails drin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rasinini (16. Mai 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> der 6er ist ein Weg am hang entlang, sehr schön, aber in beiden Richtungen mit Schiebestücken hoch zus.
> Den 634er find ich nicht so toll, zu viel lockeres Zeugs drin und mir zu schnell. Ich fahre lieber technisch.



Wir (mein Junior und ich) fahren am allerliebsten so schöne (und einfache) Trails wie von der Sesvenna-Hütte zur Uina-Schlucht. Da sind der 6er und der 634er wohl nicht das Wahre für uns - oder?


----------



## Tiger 2001 (17. Mai 2007)

@Carsten

Hallo,

welche besseren Alternativen kennst du denn?
Außer 601, Sent. del. Pac.!
Hab ja oben schon mal nach der Kombi 11er 10er gefragt, ist das ne techn. Anspruchsvollere aber nicht zu gefährliche Alternative?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## sportfuchs (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

bin den 1oer schon einmal gefahren. War vor zwei Jahren, war ziemlich zugewachsen, aber nicht wirklich gefährlich. 
Eigentlich ganz netter Trail, aber vorsicht vor dem zwei oder drei Mal querenden Kabel! Kann schon mal übersehen werden bei der entsprechen Geschwindigkeit.

mfg
Sportfuchs


----------



## Carsten (23. Mai 2007)

doch schon, nicht technisch, dafür flowig. Eigentlich könnt man den Trail viel schneller fahren, wenn unten nicht so viele Steine drin liegen würden.


----------

